# Crufts lineup



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

If you're exhibiting at Crufts, put your breed!

Then if people are spectating, they can put the day/group/breed they are going to see and maybe meet someone from here!

(I entered yesterday)

Papillon!

EDIT;

For reference:

Working and Pastoral - Thursday 6th March 2014

Terrier and Hound - Friday 7th March 2014

Toy and Utility - Saturday 8th March 2014

Gundog - Sunday 9th March 2014

Taken from;

http://www.crufts.org.uk/whats-on

Note; when you click ring programmes it gives different dates. It gives last year's dates on the link, if you click a ring programme it gives the correct date.

EDIT 2; Here's the schedule;

http://fossedata.co.uk/downloads/pdf/CRUFT_MAR_14_Schedule.pdf

PS- It takes ages to load 

In it are the correct dates.

Good luck all!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

will be going with SimplySardonic on Thursday (Working and Pastoral) and Friday (Terrier and Hound)


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Ooo right, Papillon's are on the 8th


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

I thought Toy was on the Saturday???


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Kicksforkills said:


> Ooo right, Papillon's are on the 8th


I tend to avoid weekends as its way to busy


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

button50 said:


> I thought Toy was on the Saturday???


It is indeed lol, hence my 3 edits to the OP lol


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

Kicksforkills said:


> It is indeed lol, hence my 3 edits to the OP lol


Sorry its getting late and i just want to leave work. Anyway cant wait to go on the saturday not showing or anything just love the shopping


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

button50 said:


> Sorry its getting late and i just want to leave work. Anyway cant wait to go on the saturday not showing or anything just love the shopping


Ooo, do say hello to Dexter and I !

That is if you can make it over to the breed ring with all your shopping


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

Kicksforkills said:


> Ooo, do say hello to Dexter and I !
> 
> That is if you can make it over to the breed ring with all your shopping


Will do my very best. love your little one


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Yep I'm there working day with Aspen  We have qualified at every champ show we've been to this year.


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

button50 said:


> Will do my very best. love your little one


I'm not sure we can PM on here otherwise I'd give my email/his registered name.

He's in Junior


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

I haven't entered yet but will be going with my 2 L/C Chihuahuas on the Saturday


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

I can't see Bess qualifying this year. But hope everyone who has has a a really good time!


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

Hawk will be in Limit dog (Groenendael ) , Tilly will be in either Special Yearling or Post Grad bitch ( Tervueren) ....our latest pup Kruse just misses out on a chance to qualify at LKA by one week  .

Might also enter Kruse's mum in Open Groen bitch if she's back in condition by then ......March seems a long way off at the moment though


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Terrier day to give MrRustyRead his Mabel fix


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Tigerneko said:


> Terrier day to give MrRustyRead his Mabel fix


YES! i am also looking forward to my mabel cuddles on saturday


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

We're not qualified in fact I've not even bothered trying this year. Tabitha is not ready and Amber well least said about the daft madam is the best. At 5 years old you would think she would know how to behave in the ring and Freyja will be retired from the ring before crufts comes around.

We will however be there on hound day as it is my friends 60th birthday just before crufts and we will be there for her party.


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

We've not entered yet, but we'll be showing in the English Setter ring on the Sunday, probably in Yearling. Busiest day of them all to go, eek!


----------



## nox2693 (Jun 2, 2013)

I'll be there with my Tibetan Mastiff boy on the Thursday, he'll have just turned a year old by then


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

We will be there Thursday Rottweiler's  Come say hello Cian will love it


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

MrRustyRead said:


> YES! i am also looking forward to my mabel cuddles on saturday


Are you guys going to the bmtc meet on Saturday? If so I will be there with Inca!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

vet-2-b said:


> Are you guys going to the bmtc meet on Saturday? If so I will be there with Inca!


yup! Me wants cuddles


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Meezey said:


> We will be there Thursday Rottweiler's  Come say hello Cian will love it


Ooh :001_tt1: I'm looking forward to a Rottie fix


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> Ooh :001_tt1: I'm looking forward to a Rottie fix


There will be loads for you to cuddle :001_tt1: I love the Rottie fix too hahaha  It's the best part of shows for me


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

And we'll be there on Thursday with the border collies and the bergamascos - and if it's anything like last year the border collies will be in Hall 1 and the bergies in Hall 4 - they couldn't get them further apart if they deliberately tried!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Spellweaver said:


> And we'll be there on Thursday with the border collies and the bergamascos - and if it's anything like last year the border collies will be in Hall 1 and the bergies in Hall 4 - they couldn't get them further apart if they deliberately tried!


Will find you this time lol Sound a bit stalker like there


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Meezey said:


> Will find you this time lol Sound a bit stalker like there


Heh heh - what's that song - "every breath you take" ... 

I hope we do manage to find each other - can't wait to meet Cian for some rottie cuddles (and you too of course!)


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

MrRustyRead said:


> yup! Me wants cuddles


brill! we should be there late morningish  you can have lots of cuddles just watch out for puppy teeth!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

vet-2-b said:


> brill! we should be there late morningish  you can have lots of cuddles just watch out for puppy teeth!


ha ill feel empty handed as last time i was looking after two puppies.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I will be there with my Chinese Crested boys

Discover Dogs on the Friday
Showing and working the Breed rescue stand on the Sunday 
Hall 4 Ring 25 usually


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

will be there on the Friday with the ridgebacks.


----------

